# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: کمک برای حل مساله دوز با استفاده از الگوریتم min max برش یافته  در هوش مصنوعی

## negin1369

سلام دوستان 
اگه امکان داشته باشه ممنون میشم کمکم کنید در نوشتن این برنامه به زبان c یا C++‎که استادم تا آخر این هفته وقت داده  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:  مرسی

----------


## V0RTEX

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%88-C/page17

----------

